
Led Zeppelin stars face copyright trial for Stairway to Heaven - groundCode
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-36022876
======
neurobuddha
Led Zeppelin have ripped off many artists, and Jimmy Page basically admitted
it. More here:
[http://www.willardswormholes.com/archives/24449](http://www.willardswormholes.com/archives/24449)

